# Which bulbs do I get?



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay - so I am finally making a canopy for my 50g aquarium - can't keep plants alive at all. My 30 is thriving though because I used one of the VHO ballasts and bulbs.

Anyway, so I am going to be using 4' T12 40W bulbs. Which spectrum do I want? 5000k, 6500k, 7000k?

I will have 4 bulbs, so I plant to alternate if I should be using various spectrums.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Another question with this - I am getting a pressurized CO2 setup (right now using one of those yeast reactors). I have the tank (5lb) and the bubble counter. I have not gotten the regulator or a reactor.

The regulator I am not sure which way to go - should I go ahead and get the CO2 regulator with a solenoid and buy a pH controller? Or is that just a waste of money and go with a regular regulator and don't bother with the pH controller?


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

well im no expert on the co2 part but am going to start getting into that here soon, as for the light i just built a hood for my 55g useing two t8 bulbs and i went with a 7000k bulbs and that seem to make my tank just POP everybody says how much better my tank looks with the new lighting and my plants seem to love it too.


----------

